# Ladies...ever get one of "those" haircuts?



## Colleen (Aug 5, 2022)

I've always had short hair and had great haircuts when we lived in CA. However, when we retired in 2001 and left CA to live in our RV for 3 1/2 years and bum around the country, decent haircuts were a thing of the past for me  

I always take pictures with me when I'm at a new salon to show them what I want. I very seldom, if ever, get that haircut and then it's a looooong process of growing it out again. 

So, when we moved to our current town and got settled in, there happened to be a salon not far from our house, so I went in; took my pictures, and got my hair cut. She did a pretty good job that first time, so, 6 weeks later, I went back for a "trim" (not the same thing as a cut), but she cut it short(er). It took another 6 weeks to just start to grow out again (but out of any style, whatsoever), so I went back. You guessed it....she whacked it off and I came home and my husband was almost speechless...but tactful. It was so short, I looked like a guy! I felt like crying but that wouldn't have helped. It's been 7 weeks and I have an appointment on the 18th but I'm canceling. I may let my hair grow out more and then hubby can trim like he use to do....and he did a good job and it was free


----------



## Jeni (Aug 5, 2022)

I can sympathize with you as i have had similar issues ...... 
not sure why some stylists simply may do a good job the first time then just  cannot seem to see your vision of length and style.... 
i have cut my own or had husband trim ... every time i think try again i get flashbacks of too short or not at all what i discussed with stylists.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2022)

Colleen said:


> I've always had short hair and had great haircuts when we lived in CA. However, when we retired in 2001 and left CA to live in our RV for 3 1/2 years and bum around the country, decent haircuts were a thing of the past for me
> 
> I always take pictures with me when I'm at a new salon to show them what I want. I very seldom, if ever, get that haircut and then it's a looooong process of growing it out again.
> 
> So, when we moved to our current town and got settled in, there happened to be a salon not far from our house, so I went in; took my pictures, and got my hair cut. She did a pretty good job that first time, so, 6 weeks later, I went back for a "trim" (not the same thing as a cut), but she cut it short(er). It took another 6 weeks to just start to grow out again (but out of any style, whatsoever), so I went back. You guessed it....she whacked it off and I came home and my husband was almost speechless...but tactful. It was so short, I looked like a guy! I felt like crying but that wouldn't have helped. It's been 7 weeks and I have an appointment on the 18th but I'm canceling. I may let my hair grow out more and then hubby can trim like he use to do....and he did a good job and it was free


@Colleen 
Is there only one choice of hair-dresser at that salon?


----------



## DebraMae (Aug 5, 2022)

I have the same issue where I live now.  There is regular turnover at the salon and I seldom get the same person twice.  The last time I went in I took a picture of what I wanted.  She looked at my picture and then  asked, "How much do you want me to take off?"   I knew I was in trouble.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 5, 2022)

Never ever comes out the way I wanted it.  I just grew it out to shoulder length.  I can put it up in a pony tail, clip or bun when it is bothering me.  Have quit coloring and will be happy when it is all a pretty gray or silver.


----------



## caroln (Aug 5, 2022)

I have years of horror stories about hairdressers cutting my hair, but the most recent is going in to get my long hair cut into a new style with some bangs to cover up my receding hair line.  I brought pictures of what I wanted and what I _didn't_ want.  To make a long sad story short, I got a cut that was a totally unflattering length, a few wispy bangs, no layering whatsoever, and nothing like any of the pictures I brought.  Just chop, chop and out the door. 

The worst, however, was years ago when I went in for a wavy perm and came out looking like Shirley Temple.  After that I did home perms.  Actually, my husband did the perms and they came out looking great.  Picture a truck driver turned stylist.  He missed his calling.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 5, 2022)

Back when the pandemic started I bought a Wahl clipper for about $100 for the set. Plus a little razor comb and some hair clips. I bought a 2" hair cutting guide as well. I been cutting my own hair for nearly 3 yrs. I get compliments on it. LOL! I refuse to pay hairdressers $20 - $25 to screw up my hair.

EDIT: I watched youtube videos to learn to cut my hair.


----------



## Jules (Aug 5, 2022)

JMO.  After the second or third cut, hair stylists seem to think that you’re a permanent client and they don’t put any effort into it.  Last time I wasn’t paying attention and she didn’t thin my hair.  It’s over a week before my next appointment and it’s hot in this weather.  I feel messy.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 5, 2022)

Part of the reason I don't like stylists anymore is because:

they don't listen
they are too busy running their mouths
they can't talk and cut hair at the same time


----------



## caroln (Aug 5, 2022)

@Jules, you have to _thin_ your hair? Can you send me what you get rid of? I can get hair extensions made!


----------



## carouselsilver (Aug 5, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Part of the reason I don't like stylists anymore is because:
> 
> they don't listen
> they are too busy running their mouths
> they can't talk and cut hair at the same time


This is true. And it's why I do my own hair at home now.

I used to go to this one place in CT for ethnic braids. One day, while I was having my hair styled, an irate customer came in and started arguing with one of the stylists. Every time the stylist answered back, she would jerk the hair on my head. I finally had to yell at her to take it easy!


----------



## Colleen (Aug 5, 2022)

Jeni said:


> I can sympathize with you as i have had similar issues ......
> not sure why some stylists simply may do a good job the first time then just  cannot seem to see your vision of length and style....
> i have cut my own or had husband trim ... every time i think try again i get flashbacks of too short or not at all what i discussed with stylists.


Exactly! I'm at the point of not going (and paying!) for a terrible haircut. I'm 75, but I'm NOT an "old lady" and don't want an old lady haircut either. How hard can it be, when I'm taking pictures (good ones) of me with the haircut I've worn for many years that shows the haircut from all angles, to get it right??? Before I went to her, I had chin-length hair that hubby kept trimmed for me. I'm on the way to that length again


----------



## Jeni (Aug 5, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Part of the reason I don't like stylists anymore is because:
> 
> they don't listen
> they are too busy running their mouths
> they can't talk and cut hair at the same time


exactly ...


----------



## Colleen (Aug 5, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> Back when the pandemic started I bought a Wahl clipper for about $100 for the set. Plus a little razor comb and some hair clips. I bought a 2" hair cutting guide as well. I been cutting my own hair for nearly 3 yrs. I get compliments on it. LOL! I refuse to pay hairdressers $20 - $25 to screw up my hair.
> 
> EDIT: I watched youtube videos to learn to cut my hair.


Yup. I did that, too. I had almost shoulder-length hair and hubby helped even out where I couldn't see. He did a good job and I'm thinking of hiring him again...haha.


----------



## Colleen (Aug 5, 2022)

Pinky said:


> @Colleen
> Is there only one choice of hair-dresser at that salon?


Yes, but they "specialize" (I think) in senior haircuts and perms. There are several salons in town but I'm at the point (and age) I'm not interested in starting over again with someone else. Every time you get a bad haircut, it takes forever to grow it out. At 75, I'm done with that.


----------



## HoneyNut (Aug 5, 2022)

I very rarely get the cut that I want, even with pictures.  I found one haircutter in Colorado that did a good job, he always smelled like he'd been drinking and talked like he was a little drunk, but his haircuts were great.  Then when I moved to Nebraska it took a long time until I found a person who cut it the way I like it, but eventually she disappeared from that location and the people there didn't know where she went.
All I had was her first name to go by but by searching the internet I found a phone number that seemed like it might be her, when I called it turned out it was her parents in another state.  But they did know her new location so I went and got a haircut, but it wasn't as good as usual and it was not at a location that was convenient.
The pandemic forced me to cut my own hair, and finally it is the way I like it.  This year I tried going to get it cut, but as usual was not what I asked for, so I'm just cutting my own from now on I guess.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 5, 2022)

The last time I got a haircut I was speechless and just wanted to get out of that salon.  I honestly looked like George Washington and the way he wore his hair.  Or was it a wig?   Not sure.

I'm going to let it grow out some and find another salon.


----------



## Blessed (Aug 5, 2022)

I am sorry, I just wanted to post the laughing emoji.  There is no way you looked like that. They could have shaved your head and you would still be beautiful.  With that face who needs hair?


----------



## caroln (Aug 5, 2022)

I'm going to have to add hairdressers to my list of people I trust the least.  Right up there with used car sales people, insurance agents, and lawyers!  (No offense meant if you're one of these!)


----------



## Blessed (Aug 5, 2022)

Last trim I had was done by me in my own bathroom.  Did okay but think I need to get some really sharp scissors.


----------



## katlupe (Aug 5, 2022)

All I can say is that I absolutely love my hairdresser! And she was not my first one. The first left to get married and moved to Maine. At the same shop but she left written instructions on how to cut and color my hair for the hairdresser she recommended to me. She does a great job and I get compliments on it constantly. She thins, trims and shapes (the shaping is very important) it. Getting the color right is a plus for me as I want the color I chose to be natural looking. 

I feel bad that you all have had such bad luck. Maybe try a new shop or get recommendations from other people you know.


----------



## jujube (Aug 5, 2022)

It seems like every time I go to get my hair cut and call to see if the person who cut my hair last time (and cut it well) is in, that person is "gone".   I had one lady who I really liked and used her for a year and then POOF! she's gone and of course, they won't say where.  Next one I liked, too.  POOF!  Luckily, I've had two good cuts from this one.  Hope she hangs out for a while.  

I'm a spur-of-the-moment customer.  I don't make appointments six weeks in advance.  I just wake up one morning, look in the mirror, and shudder at the sight.  Time for a cut.  

I go to the local Great Clips.  $15 haircut, $5 tip.  No complaints.  Plus, it's in a shopping center with several stores I like to browse in, so it's a great clip AND trip.  

Years ago, a friend persuaded me to go to her "stylist", Mr. Fancy-Pants.  Apparently she had moved mountains to get me an appointment because you had to make an appointment several months in advance with the maestro.  I go in, am handed a flute of champagne, get my head massaged as it "relaxes the follicles", and get to listen to a litany of what's wrong with my hair.  Then there's the sales pitch for the extremely expense products.  After that, I get a cut that makes me look like a demented poodle and get charged $50 for the privilege (plus tip, of course).  

I'm happy with Great Clips.  I say, "Just like it is but shorter" and I get it just like it is but shorter.


----------



## PamfromTx (Aug 5, 2022)

Blessed said:


> I am sorry, I just wanted to post the laughing emoji.  There is no way you looked like that. They could have shaved your head and you would still be beautiful.  With that face who needs hair?


----------



## Jules (Aug 5, 2022)

None of the shops ever want to tell you where that stylist went; they’d be losing a customer in their shop.  My present gal has an email address or FB something listed on her mirror. I’m not sure that I’d follow her but it’s nice to know I have the option.


----------



## Gaer (Aug 5, 2022)

I just go to the local barber.  He just trims it.  No"style".
I do remember being in San Diego with my first husband.  His cousin wanted to cut my hair.  (I always wore it long)
She cut a page boy and my husband started screaming at her that he hated it!
She got so angry!
So, she chopped it off, it was no longer than an inch all over my head.  I sat there crying!  I was mortified!


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2022)

The only times I've gotten exactly what I wanted, was, in Australia! So - why can't they cut my hair properly here???? 

I've got straight hair, and bangs. What's so difficult about cutting that a bit shorter? Back in Adelaide, I had shorter, layered hair, and there were no problems.

Frustrates me!


----------



## Bella (Aug 5, 2022)

I've known a lot of hairdressers.

My mom owned a salon. I never paid for a haircut until I was in my thirties! After a couple of false starts, I finally found Pat. She was my hairdresser for twenty-five years and a helluva good one!  In fact, to date, I've only had six hairdressers in my entire life. Hard to believe, I know, but true.

I needed a haircut just before Christmas 2019, but decided to wait until after the holidays. So, no haircut. Well, don'tcha know, as luck would have it, Pat decided to retire and close the shop. So, no haircut. Then the pandemic hit, and we went into lockdown. So, no haircut. The pandemic raged on. So, no haircut.







Rapunzel, Rapunzel, let down your hair. At this point, this was me...






My husband loved his hairdresser, Amy. She always did a decent job on his hair, so I told him when Pat retired, I'd give Amy a shot. So I had an appointment with Amy in December 2021. Believe it or not, that's the last time I had my hair cut. She's nice enough, but she ain't no Pat. Not even close to Pat. I miss Pat, sniff.  I've seen a lot of hairdressers at work in my life. I grew up in a salon and worked in sales for a beauty supply distributor for seven years, calling on salons in the Northeast. I've attended countless shows in New York, Cally, and around the country and have seen the best hairstylists in the business. So, I know a good hairdresser when I see one. 






Granted, I didn't let Amy dry my hair because I wanted to be in and out as quickly as possible to minimize exposure, although having her dry my hair wouldn't have changed the quality of the cut. She did say to come back if it wasn't right. I thought about it but decided not to do so. I could've told her where she went wrong, but no hairdresser likes being told how to cut hair. It wasn't horrible. I mean, it didn't look like she cut it with hedge clippers, lol.  At least it was shorter and not such an ordeal to wash. Since the pandemic started, I've tried to limit exposure, so I haven't been going out as much as I used to. Lately I haven't been going anywhere of consequence, so it isn't as important that my hair be on point.

I'm going back to Amy in the fall and will try to gently instruct her a little better to cut it the way I want. We shall see.

"You're only as good as your last haircut." - Fran Lebowitz

Evidently, I'm no good, lol! 

Bella


----------



## MickaC (Aug 5, 2022)

Over the years I’ve had the same issues as many of you have.
Have had my hair long many times, in and around short cuts, long, meaning the middle of my back.
Have had some real good ones, and bad expensive ones.
I like it when I have a regular hairdresser, I don’t have to explain every time I get a cut……I’m very happy with who I have now, has been for about 3 years.
COVID…….that was a nightmare…..shut down……open……shut down…..and shut down some more.
Yes…..I will admit I’m very fussy with my cut…..if I have to spend more than a minute on it…..that’s too long.
My gal knows what to do with my 3 cowlicks, where to thin and not to thin……I feel for those that have thin hair, and heres me with super thick hair and have it thinned somewhat.
That’s my story. .


----------



## Pinky (Aug 5, 2022)

I wish I had photos of some of my bad hair styles. Once, I wanted a hair do like Jane Fonda had in "Klute" .. a shag, with longer sides. I was scalped, with thin long tendrils at the sides. I cried when I got home, and had to trim the sides myself. Those were the days I didn't speak up.

Then, I wanted my long hair permed, for my wedding. Another shock, when the hairdresser combed my hair up straight .. and, CUT!! It was too late to say anything. I felt twice my age with a short perm.

I started taking a photo to the salon, but, even then, I didn't always get exactly what I wanted


----------



## Blessed (Aug 5, 2022)

Boy, I hate to even say this, my DIL just got licensed after a year in school and an internship. She is in with very upscale salon. She does some really creative stuff.  Her hair now is all different colors and has a creative bob with a shaved side and a design.  In other words, this old lady won't fit in that salon.  I hope soon she might cut and color me at home, like a silver gray I want to get to.  We shall see?


----------



## WheatenLover (Aug 6, 2022)

caroln said:


> The worst, however, was years ago when I went in for a wavy perm and came out looking like Shirley Temple.  After that I did home perms.  Actually, my husband did the perms and they came out looking great.  Picture a truck driver turned stylist.  He missed his calling.


I know your pain! I went for a haircut and to get my hair dyed at a very expensive salon, which ordinarily did excellent work. I came out looking like Ronald McDonald! I went home, and my fiance (now husband) thought I was playing a joke on him by wearing a wig and pretending to be Ronald.

Then he went out to buy some products that changed the color and took the curls out. It was the only way I could have gone in public for many weeks, and my boss wouldn't have liked that one bit.

It was truly horrifying. I do not like getting my hair cut. There is a good hair cutter here, and I am going to her one last time before I move.


----------



## caroln (Aug 6, 2022)

@WheatenLover, wouldn't we make a pair walking down the street...Shirley Temple and Ronald McDonald!  I'd like to say I can laugh about it now, but somehow I just can't!  Like you, I was horrified, but I think _your_ experience was the worst of the two. I hope you find a good hair salon after you move. It seems to be more difficult than finding a good doctor anymore!


----------



## Colleen (Aug 6, 2022)

I thought I was the only one that got terrible hair cuts! I've always been very picky about my hair and can remember coming home and crying...more than once.

Back in the 70's, when perms were still a "thing", I went to JC Penney's salon to get a perm. I told the girl not to leave the solution on too long because my hair is like a sponge and would absorb it quickly. Can you guess what happened? Yup...she put me under the dryer and didn't come back to check me. When she took the curlers out, my hair just broke off and it had no color at all. She burned my hair so bad that my hair was about an inch long and a pale yellow!!! I should have sued Penney's but I didn't. I just lived with it for a long time and kept moisturizing it. I think that was my worse experience. Getting really bad haircuts after that was nothing compared to what my hair looked like back then.


----------



## Bella (Aug 6, 2022)

Colleen said:


> I thought I was the only one that got terrible hair cuts! I've always been very picky about my hair and can remember coming home and crying...more than once.
> 
> Back in the 70's, when perms were still a "thing", I went to JC Penney's salon to get a perm. *I told the girl not to leave the solution on too long because my hair is like a sponge and would absorb it quickly. *Can you guess what happened? *Yup...she put me under the dryer and didn't come back to check me. When she took the curlers out, my hair just broke off and it had no color at all. She burned my hair so bad that my hair was about an inch long and a pale yellow!!!* I should have sued Penney's but I didn't. I just lived with it for a long time and kept moisturizing it.* I think that was my worse experience.* Getting really bad haircuts after that was nothing compared to what my hair looked like back then.


OMG! @Colleen - Good Lord, that's horrible! I swear to you, on my mother, if she hadn't come back on time to wash that solution outta my hair, I would've flown out from under the dryer, yanked out the rods myself, and run my head under the faucet in the bathroom sink. Then, dripping wet, I would've walked out without paying. Go ahead, call the police. I'd rather be arrested than leave perm solution on my hair for a minute longer than it should be. OMG. That hairdresser is lucky you didn't punch her in the nose!

I've never liked perms. I've only had one in my life and that was when I was a kid. The solution smelled so bad that my mom gave me a perfumed tissue to hold under my nose. Never again. I didn't like my hair after it was done, and the whole ordeal was enough to end it for me. 

A hundred years ago, when I was selling beauty products, "Bonat" came out with a perm that processed in three minutes, three minutes! That was a game changer. I sold a lot of those perms. One hairdresser told me that it actually worked in a minute and a half!  I have no idea what's going on with perms now. I don't know and I don't care, lol!

Bella


----------



## caroln (Aug 6, 2022)

Colleen said:


> I thought I was the only one that got terrible hair cuts! I've always been very picky about my hair and can remember coming home and crying...more than once.
> 
> Back in the 70's, when perms were still a "thing", I went to JC Penney's salon to get a perm. I told the girl not to leave the solution on too long because my hair is like a sponge and would absorb it quickly. Can you guess what happened? Yup...she put me under the dryer and didn't come back to check me. When she took the curlers out, my hair just broke off and it had no color at all. She burned my hair so bad that my hair was about an inch long and a pale yellow!!! I should have sued Penney's but I didn't. I just lived with it for a long time and kept moisturizing it. I think that was my worse experience. Getting really bad haircuts after that was nothing compared to what my hair looked like back then.


Okay, Colleen wins.  That has to be the absolute worst hair experience I've ever heard of!


----------



## Right Now (Aug 6, 2022)

I have been a hair stylist since 1982.  Practicing in my own shop for 18 years, I bonded with over 400 clients, still great friends with those who are around.  There is a difference between caring about your clients looking good, and how they feel about themselves when they leave your salon.  I never overbooked, so I could concentrate on the individuals head shape, cowlicks, tightness of natural wave in their hair, thick or thin areas, etc.  I will tell you that I was trained to respect others concerns about hair styles, as a doctor is trusted and relied on to make you feel better.  It's similar in that it's "hands on" approach to trust.
I have since had two careers, retired, but still carry my license. I do home haircuts on occasion, to keep my hand in.  Truth, I am still told I was one of the best in our area.  And that....."You can't get a good haircut anymore!"  I totally agree with all of the posts above in this thread.
Most are in the business to make a buck, and it's just a job, not a career.  I have gone to so many salons and left hoping no one would see me on the way home.  At least, I could restyle my hair myself, and hang on for two weeks until it begins to grow back in a shape again. 
I go to one gal now who was trained to cut hair precision style, as I was.  One cut to shape and style from her, then I trim it twice, and back for a reshaping.
Ladies, I feel your pain, and take no professional offense at all.


----------



## caroln (Aug 6, 2022)

Right Now said:


> Most are in the business to make a buck, and it's just a job, not a career.  I have gone to so many salons and *left hoping no one would see me on the way home. * At least, I could restyle my hair myself, and hang on for two weeks until it begins to grow back in a shape again.


I can relate to that!  I've never been able to go to the store or anywhere after leaving a salon.  Just go straight home, hope my husband doesn't see me, go right into the bathroom and spend an hour trying to undo the damage.


----------



## Colleen (Aug 6, 2022)

caroln said:


> I can relate to that!  I've never been able to go to the store or anywhere after leaving a salon.  Just go straight home, hope my husband doesn't see me, go right into the bathroom and spend an hour trying to undo the damage.


I use to go home right after because I had "big hair" and had to wash all the hair spray and junk they use to put in your hair. I use to tell whoever was cutting my hair...don't give me big hair! Did they listen? Nope. I graduated in 1964 and didn't even have big hair in high school...haha.


----------



## caroln (Aug 6, 2022)

Colleen said:


> I use to go home right after because I had "big hair" and had to wash all the hair spray and junk they use to put in your hair. I use to tell whoever was cutting my hair...don't give me big hair! Did they listen? Nope. I graduated in 1964 and didn't even have big hair in high school...haha.


@Colleen, I never had thick enough hair to have "big" hair!  I was so envious of Farah Fawcett!


----------



## Colleen (Aug 6, 2022)

Bella said:


> OMG! @Colleen - Good Lord, that's horrible! I swear to you, on my mother, if she hadn't come back on time to wash that solution outta my hair, I would've flown out from under the dryer, yanked out the rods myself, and run my head under the faucet in the bathroom sink. Then, dripping wet, I would've walked out without paying. Go ahead, call the police. I'd rather be arrested than leave perm solution on my hair for a minute longer than it should be. OMG. That hairdresser is lucky you didn't punch her in the nose!
> 
> I've never liked perms. I've only had one in my life and that was when I was a kid. The solution smelled so bad that my mom gave me a perfumed tissue to hold under my nose. Never again. I didn't like my hair after it was done, and the whole ordeal was enough to end it for me.
> 
> ...


Haha. I was very shy when I was younger and didn't like confrontation so I never said anything. The other girls were horrified and I could tell they wondered what I was going to do. Now, I'd definitely make a scene.


----------



## MickaC (Aug 6, 2022)

Colleen said:


> I thought I was the only one that got terrible hair cuts! I've always been very picky about my hair and can remember coming home and crying...more than once.
> 
> Back in the 70's, when perms were still a "thing", I went to JC Penney's salon to get a perm. I told the girl not to leave the solution on too long because my hair is like a sponge and would absorb it quickly. Can you guess what happened? Yup...she put me under the dryer and didn't come back to check me. When she took the curlers out, my hair just broke off and it had no color at all. She burned my hair so bad that my hair was about an inch long and a pale yellow!!! I should have sued Penney's but I didn't. I just lived with it for a long time and kept moisturizing it. I think that was my worse experience. Getting really bad haircuts after that was nothing compared to what my hair looked like back then.


I don’t really have the right words for you….but…..I’m so sorry that happened to you.
Us ladies can go without a lot of things, but our hair is right up on the highest pedestal where it should be……wether it be super fancy, or super plain…..either way, I think we get strength from our styles..


----------



## MickaC (Aug 6, 2022)

Right Now said:


> I have been a hair stylist since 1982.  Practicing in my own shop for 18 years, I bonded with over 400 clients, still great friends with those who are around.  There is a difference between caring about your clients looking good, and how they feel about themselves when they leave your salon.  I never overbooked, so I could concentrate on the individuals head shape, cowlicks, tightness of natural wave in their hair, thick or thin areas, etc.  I will tell you that I was trained to respect others concerns about hair styles, as a doctor is relied on to make you feel better.  It's similar in that it's "hands on" approach to trust.
> I have since had two careers, retired, but still carry my license. I do home haircuts on occasion, to keep my hand in.  Truth, I am still told I was one of the best in our area.  And that....."You can't get a good haircut anymore!"  I totally agree with all of the posts above in this thread.
> Most are in the business to make a buck, and it's just a job, not a career.  I have gone to so many salons and left hoping no one would see me on the way home.  At least, I could restyle my hair myself, and hang on for two weeks until it begins to grow back in a shape again.
> I go to one gal now who was trained to cut hair precision style, as I was.  One cut to shape from her, then I trim it twice, and back for a reshaping.
> Ladies, I feel your pain, and take no professional offense at all.


Do you have an opening on Wednesday, 10:30, for a cut…..Thanks.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Aug 7, 2022)

I'm still sporting what I call my "Covid Style."  I haven't had it cut since my last job and the whole Covid thing.  It's now at the point where I wake up being strangled by it - and it's the same long look I had in the early 1970's!  I've been trying out methods of 'styling' with bands, scrunchies, and clips - all make me look like I'm trying to be 16 again.  I was seriously debating this week about going for a cut and style.  After reading all these posts, I'm chickening out!  I just hope I don't strangle to death.  /-;   And, yes - wouldn't it be grand to be told "I can hide your cowlick" rather than "There is nothing that can be done."    sheesh.


----------



## Bella (Aug 7, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> I'm still sporting what I call my "Covid Style."  I haven't had it cut since my last job and the whole Covid thing.  It's now at the point where I wake up being strangled by it - and it's the same long look I had in the early 1970's! * I've been trying out methods of 'styling' with bands, scrunchies, and clips - all make me look like I'm trying to be 16 again. * I was seriously debating this week about going for a cut and style.  After reading all these posts, I'm chickening out!  I just hope I don't strangle to death.  /-;   And, yes - wouldn't it be grand to be told "I can hide your cowlick" rather than "There is nothing that can be done."    sheesh.


@Em in Ohio  - Check out these flexi-clips. I've been using them for years. Mine are plain but the beaded ones are pretty if that's more your style. I bought the original Flexi 8 clips, but I don't think they're in business anymore. I couldn't find the website, but there are other places you can find this style of clip. They might be your answer to not looking like a 16-year-old. Poke around and take a look. 

Lily Rose has nice hair accessories. Check out the Flexi Flips.   > https://www.lillarose.biz/waterlily716?dxc=1&mv_pc=RESET

Here are videos to help you choose the right size clip >> https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Flexi+Clip+Sizing+Guide+

Check out Etsy. Some of these clips might work for you .  >  https://www.etsy.com/market/flexi_clip_hair

Bella


----------



## Colleen (Aug 8, 2022)

Em in Ohio said:


> I'm still sporting what I call my "Covid Style."  I haven't had it cut since my last job and the whole Covid thing.  It's now at the point where I wake up being strangled by it - and it's the same long look I had in the early 1970's!  I've been trying out methods of 'styling' with bands, scrunchies, and clips - all make me look like I'm trying to be 16 again.  I was seriously debating this week about going for a cut and style.  After reading all these posts, I'm chickening out!  I just hope I don't strangle to death.  /-;   And, yes - wouldn't it be grand to be told "I can hide your cowlick" rather than "There is nothing that can be done."    sheesh.


Cowlicks! Ya, I hear ya. They all lie and say they will not cut your hair so short that those dreaded cowlicks stick up...or stick out, as in my neckline when the hair is cut too short. My stylist in CA knew how to hide/get rid of them. I haven't had that luck since 2001!! I'd gladly have my Covid hair back. At least I could do something with it. Come on grow, damn it!!.


----------



## J-Kat (Aug 8, 2022)

I went to one hairdresser for years following her from shop to shop.  Then she retired due to back problems and I switched to another stylist in the same salon.  She was the owners wife and only worked part-time but her cuts were outstanding and I stayed with her until she decided not to do hair anymore. So I changed to her husband.  He is not half the hairdresser she was.  He is excellent at colors and I think that is most of his business but not so good at just hair cuts.  I have to watch him closely or he will cut it too short and style it so it sticks up like a porcupine.  The last time he did that I told him he had one more chance and if he cut it too short I would not be back.  He must have believed me because he has been much more attentive to what he is doing.


----------



## Jules (Aug 9, 2022)

Colleen said:


> Come on grow, damn it!!.


A friend always said the difference between a good and a bad haircut was one week.  He was wrong.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 9, 2022)

A girl I grew up with became a beautician. I needed a cut and went to her shop while on break from work.  We were wearing shag cuts back then and I decided to try it. She cut the front of my hair way too short. When I got back to work, my supervisor even commented on it. I was not a happy camper and decided I'd *never *go back to her again.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Aug 10, 2022)

Bella said:


> @Em in Ohio  - Check out these flexi-clips. I've been using them for years. Mine are plain but the beaded ones are pretty if that's more your style. I bought the original Flexi 8 clips, but I don't think they're in business anymore. I couldn't find the website, but there are other places you can find this style of clip. They might be your answer to not looking like a 16-year-old. Poke around and take a look.
> 
> Lily Rose has nice hair accessories. Check out the Flexi Flips.   > https://www.lillarose.biz/waterlily716?dxc=1&mv_pc=RESET
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bella!  I love some of them and the video!  Had to laugh though - I never meant that my hairdos made me look 16!  I just look like a weirdo old lady who failed to develop properly!  Haha!


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 14, 2022)

I've only been to a hairdresser once.  Went for a trim, she gave me something like a pixie cut- not ok for a teenage girl in the mid-1970s.  Never went to a hairdresser again.


----------

